# My stash is growing :).



## silvereyes87 (Dec 24, 2015)

my little stash just got a little bigger. almost ready for my first cycle. i had planned on getting sust with dbol. but my guy only had test e with some ana. got some deca too. and the tren, im gonna save that for down the line. the superdrol i figured i can always use for kickstart and tail end of cycles.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 24, 2015)

That will put some lead in your pencil high 5.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 24, 2015)

yes sir. . before i had a local source i didnt really know where to turn for gear so i ordered a shitload of sdrol.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 24, 2015)

Sus sucks anyway...test e is the way to go!!! I had some geneza tren once...$hit was pretty good

Enjoy brother!!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks man. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## snake (Dec 25, 2015)

Time to put that stuff to work!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 25, 2015)

snake said:


> Time to put that stuff to work!



Yessir after the holidays I'm hunkering down. Diet strict. No watching tv instead of sleeping.  And gonna get mad at those plates!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 25, 2015)

Why the deca and tren if only your first cycle?


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 25, 2015)

I just got it for the stash doc. I was considering Kickstart with sdrol and I think the deca would help my joints feel better.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 25, 2015)

silvereyes87 said:


> I just got it for the stash doc. I was considering Kickstart with sdrol and I think the deca would help my joints feel better.



Got it. I'd pass over on the deca right now. Test alone is a great first cycle and you'll learn how you aromatize test. Deca is mildly aromatizable so if you do add it you won't know how you react to each alone. Good luck with the cycle when you start it!


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 25, 2015)

^^ THIS ^^

There's good reason behind the old saw of "500 Mg Test and have your AI on hand" for a 1st cycle. You'll not know how your body aromatizes exogenous Test if you're stacking your first time out. Keep it simple. The AI game is one of the most tricky to get dialed-in.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 25, 2015)

Thank guys. I will keep learning and follow  yalls advice. Had a good chat with lei and he steered me right.  Thankyou for sharing with us newer guys. Means alot. I'll drop the deca.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 25, 2015)

I only see 4 bottles of oil and 3 types.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 25, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I only see 4 bottles of oil and 3 types.


10 wk test e cycle.  Fine for a starter right piller?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 25, 2015)

silvereyes87 said:


> 10 wk test e cycle.  Fine for a starter right piller?



Yeah I guess so... I always tend to order a year's worth at a time lol


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 25, 2015)

Yeh sounds smart to me brother. Getting my feet wet. Next time I'll have a better idea of what I'll need. Saving deca and tren for way later. Round two I'll do test e with dbol.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 25, 2015)

silvereyes87 said:


> Yeh sounds smart to me brother. Getting my feet wet. Next time I'll have a better idea of what I'll need. Saving deca and tren for way later. Round two I'll do test e with dbol.



I think with what you'll learn out of doing it this way will benefit you for all your future cycles.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 25, 2015)

You mean starting out basic to see how it effects me. Then adding as I go ?


----------



## goodfella (Dec 25, 2015)

(face palm) Your local source sucks and gave you a bunch of junk that you don't need and not enough of. Do yourself a favor and sell off that deca and tren for some pct stuff and a AI. Also trade one of those bottles of SD/Prohormones for some sort of cycle assist/liver/organ support. And make sure you drink a lot of water.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 25, 2015)

silvereyes87 said:


> You mean starting out basic to see how it effects me. Then adding as I go ?



Yes, that's exactly what I meant.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 25, 2015)

I like having stuff for the stash. Don't wanna sell off haha. Can always just buy more. I have stane for ai. Just needa get some hcg, clomid and dex.for oral I have liver clenser. A cycle support by iron mag. Thanks for the help though. Any input is welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 25, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Yes, that's exactly what I meant.



Yes sir I will go that route.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 25, 2015)

Did anyone else think he was talking about facial hair before entering the thread ?


----------



## bvs (Dec 25, 2015)

I also like having a big stash. Just don't get tempted to use too much too soon. Stick to the ol' 500mg of test e


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 25, 2015)

On the day you start, take pics that you can replicate later (same location, lighting, pose). Often you won't realize just how much you're changing until you do direct comparisons.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 25, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> On the day you start, take pics that you can replicate later (same location, lighting, pose). Often you won't realize just how much you're changing until you do direct comparisons.


Good idea bro. Honestly I hadn't even considered that. I'll be sure to make that happen.


----------



## Big ron (Dec 25, 2015)

I have never tried geneza.


----------



## Dex (Dec 26, 2015)

Looks like you might need some more test and tren.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 26, 2015)

Looks nice. It's interesting how I see no one trashing on geneza on this post...I also used to run geneza.. for years! along with some of the sources organon sust & balkan back in the day..shit is legit and does work, it is real and they never once didn't come through with an order. Idk maybe i was lucky. But you should be good to go..I have about 8 vials of geneza NPP in a clear liquid right now & some tbol...never tried Hard Core Labs though
.Listen to the other guys you have some heavy shit right there for a first cycle.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 26, 2015)

I will bio.  Gonna start out basic my friend


----------



## RISE (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm with Z, I thought this was about facial hair.


----------



## MS1605 (Dec 26, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Did anyone else think he was talking about facial hair before entering the thread



Yes, I came in hoping for some sweet handlebars or something and all i see are drugs...


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 28, 2015)

Tes & sdrol for now buddy


----------



## deadlift666 (Dec 28, 2015)

cute stash.........


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 29, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> cute stash.........



Gotta start somewhere ha.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 29, 2015)

I should see if I have a picture of my old stash still on my old memory card.


----------

